#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαίωμα υπογραφής σε περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες

## Dplanner

Με βάση την τελευταία ΚΥΑ οι περιβαλλοντικές μελέτες χωρίζονται σε 2 κατηγορίες (Α1, Α2) και Β. Μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει για τα δικαιώματα υπογραφής σε κάθε κατηγορία?
Δηλαδή...αν κάποιος δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη μελετητικό πτυχίο (δεν έχει συμπληρώσει τετραετία) μπορεί να υπογράψει κάτι? Αν έχει μελετητικό Α? Ποιός νόμος τα καθορίζει αυτά?

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ* αν βρεις κάτι.
Και αν τυχόν βρεις και έχεις την καλοσύνη, ενημέρωσε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## Allobar

@Dplanner 

Συνάδελφε έχεις βρει κάτι τελικά; Κατατόπισε μας να έχεις την καλοσύνη..

----------


## Hannibal

Α1 και Α2 χρειάζεται μελετητικό πτυχίο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## sevisoma

καλημέρα.θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιοι μηχανικοι εχουν δικαιωμα να υπογραφουν σε περιβαλλοντικες μελετες? μονο οι πολιτικοι μηχανικοι ή και οι τεχνολογοι μηχανικοι?

----------


## Pappos

Θεωρητικά δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία ακόμη μετά το 4254/2014.
Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν τεχνολόγοι μηχανικοί. Υπάρχουν Πολ. Μηχανικοί ΤΕ.

 1.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου οι φράσεις «των Πολυτεχνείων και των Πολυτεχνικών σχολών» και «του Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα» διαγράφονται και από τα τρία (3), τροποποιούμενα με το παρόν άρθρα 1, 2, και 3 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου».
2.    Στο στοιχείο 1 της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12  της παραγράφου ΙΓ του άρθρου πρώτου του σχεδίου νόμου η εντός παρενθέσεως φράση «(των Πολυτεχνείων και των πολυτεχνικών σχολών των Ιδρυμάτων του Πανεπιστημιακού Τομέα της Ανώτατης Εκπαίδευσης της ημεδαπής)» διαγράφεται από το τροποποιούμενο με το παρόν άρθρο 4 του ν.4663/1930 «Περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού, Αρχιτέκτονος και Τοπογράφου».

----------


## Xάρης

*@sevisoma*
Θα σου πρότεινα να μελετήσεις τη νομοθεσία (βλ. την παραπάνω ανάρτησή μου #2) και στη συνέχεια, αν εξακολουθείς να έχεις απορίες, να απευθυνθείς στο Γραφείο Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ.
Ποια είναι η ειδικότητά σου; Θα μπορούσες να συμπληρώσεις το προφίλ σου για να μας βοηθήσεις να σε κατευθύνουμε καλύτερα.

----------

